# beim lesen der db alte daten bekommen?



## Giftstachel (29. Jan 2008)

moinmoin, liebe kundige,

also langsam wirds echt zum verzweifeln.
ich nutze eine mysql-datenbank. (xampp-win32-1.6.5)

diese wird über ein netzwerk von meinem auf dem einen rechner befindlichen programm mit daten gefüllt.

von einem anderen sollen diese daten jeweils im 0,5 sec rhytmus ausgelesen werden.

die datenbank habe ich gegengeprüft, und die alten datensätze werden jeweils mit den aktuellen überschrieben.

beim auslesen ergibt sich nun folgender effekt.

die aktuellen daten werden ausgelesen. soweit ok. die tabelle wird auch entsprechend aktualisiert. 

NUR: kommen aus irgend einem grunde auch immer wieder die alten daten für eine kurze zeit zum vorschein.

also z.b. timestamp: 
2008.01.29 16:55:49
2008.01.29 16:55:51
2008.01.29 16:55:56
2008.01.29 16:55:49
2008.01.29 16:56:01
2008.01.29 16:55:51

usw.

woher kann dieses kommen, wo die alten daten doch garnicht mehr in der datenbank sind? *grübel*

bitte dringend um hilfe.

danke euch.

beste grüße,
Giftie


----------



## Guest (29. Jan 2008)

Transaktionen im Spiel. Innerhalb der 0,5s kann es vorkomen, dass der eine was ändert, während der andere liest.
Lese mal was zu "Transaction Isolation Level". Siehe dazu auch Connection#setTransactionIsolation(int level)
und die Konstanten


----------



## Guest (29. Jan 2008)

Transaktionen im Spiel. Innerhalb der 0,5s kann es vorkomen, dass der eine was ändert, während der andere liest.
Lese mal was zu "Transaction Isolation Level". Siehe dazu auch Connection#setTransactionIsolation(int level)


----------



## Giftstachel (30. Jan 2008)

ah, ok, danke. durchgelesen, und in soweit verstanden, das ich 
SET TRANSACTION ISOLATION LEVEL TRANSACTION_REPEATABLE_READ 
nutzen sollte, glaub ich.. ist das richtig, und was ich nicht wirklich gefunden habe, ist, wo ich das ganze einsetze. kann ich das direkt in der DB konfigurieren, oder muss ich das in meinem statement an die db schicken?

beste grüße,
Giftie

p.s. phantomzeilen gut und schön, aber für jeden datensatz innerhalb einer ca halben stunde ca. 10 stück pro datensatz bei mehreren hundert stück? und darunter auch noch daten, die älter sind als 30 minuten, also vom ersten einlesen stammen? wo speichert der das denn? (also wenn mir das jemand beantworten kann, ist aber nicht so wichtig, hauptsache ich bekomme die phantome aus meiner DB  )


----------



## Giftstachel (30. Jan 2008)

ok, habe es nun selbst irgendwie in der db hinbekommen. 

PROBLEM IST ABER NOCH IMMER NICHT GELÖST


----------



## Giftstachel (30. Jan 2008)

problem gelöst. lag beim einlesen der daten in die datenbank. habe vergessen die strings wieder zu leeren.

maaaaan


----------

